#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Social Media And Relationship!

## Moana

Social Media has been a real conflict between relationships such as love, marriage, friendship, family and it goes on here in Sri Lanka. Social media gives us both a good and bad impact. What we do these days is we get more engaged with social media rather than our daily activities I mean when it comes to family functions and stuff what most us do is take selfies and post them on Facebook tag friends, instead of enjoying the real moment! We sometimes might not even know the name of our relative or in which way they're related to us.

These are some of the stuffs happening because of social in our life:


Couples are ending up in divorce due to their spouse's activities on social media

Loved ones are breaking up since of being dishonest at times(Chatting with other people on late nights)

Creating fake accounts and cheating on relationships

The value of love and friendship are not being understood since we spend alot of time in Social Media

Relationships are broken since they have contact with their Ex or check on their profile

People are spending less time with their family

Children are being sexually abused because of social media through fake accounts

Social media is a wonderful way of keeping in touch with family and friends but there should be a limitation on how much we use it and in what way we use it.

*What do you people think of it? Am I right or do you've any disagreements? Share your opinions here! Let it be a little controversial.

*

----------


## Beacon

> Social Media has been a real conflict between relationships such as love, marriage, friendship, family and it goes on here in Sri Lanka. Social media gives us both a good and bad impact. What we do these days is we get more engaged with social media rather than our daily activities I mean when it comes to family functions and stuff what most us do is take selfies and post them on Facebook tag friends, instead of enjoying the real moment! We sometimes might not even know the name of our relative or in which way they're related to us.
> 
> These are some of the stuffs happening because of social in our life:
> 
> 
> Couples are ending up in divorce due to their spouse's activities on social media
> 
> Loved ones are breaking up since of being dishonest at times(Chatting with other people on late nights)
> 
> ...


There are people and companies using social media to improve their business and online reputation, but mostly people use this to share their thoughts and updates. However, as you mentioned there are con's and pro's too because of the poor quality in the privacy and anonymity! Even major social media channels having inbuilt algorithm to detect the fake accounts and spam accounts, however still there is always a loophole to get into this.

1) Know your limit, use the social media with a proper privacy control and accept known requests only and make your conversation very carefully and friendly.
2) do not go craze or share private contents on social media conversation or messages which will end up with somewhere even we can't imagine
3) respect the people to get respected and use the social media very politely rather posting what you think
4) Always maintain very strong password for your phones, social media accounts ( double authentication is better with carefully selected multiple recovery options)
5) Try to prioritize your tasks and give less attention for social media to maintain the meaningful relationship with your family and friends in a realtime.

just my two cents  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Social Media has been a real conflict between relationships such as love, marriage, friendship, family and it goes on here in Sri Lanka. Social media gives us both a good and bad impact. What we do these days is we get more engaged with social media rather than our daily activities I mean when it comes to family functions and stuff what most us do is take selfies and post them on Facebook tag friends, instead of enjoying the real moment! We sometimes might not even know the name of our relative or in which way they're related to us.
> 
> These are some of the stuffs happening because of social in our life:
> 
> 
> Couples are ending up in divorce due to their spouse's activities on social media
> 
> Loved ones are breaking up since of being dishonest at times(Chatting with other people on late nights)
> 
> ...


My opinion that social media is positive but some of us using it negatively, I definitely believe that face-to-face interaction must continue to be our main source of communication then we can easily avoid the conflicts in our relationships.

----------


## Moana

> respect the people to get respected and use the social media very politely rather posting what you think


Very true but there're (some people out there even me sometimes) who posts, post's on Facebook according to the mood they are, Just to make that particular person realise how we feel. Unconsciously sometimes sensitive minded people end up doing this in too much love and uncontrollable emotion 

Yes, the best way is to stop prioritising social media and start spending sometime with family and friends but sadly this is followed by none.

----------


## Moana

> Try to prioritize your tasks and give less attention for social media to maintain the meaningful relationship with your family and friends in a realtime.


And I believe that all problems could be solved if people start listening to our feelings in real and compromise us, maybe then people would stop spending more time on social media!

----------


## Moana

> My opinion that social media is positive but some of us using it negatively, I definitely believe that face-to-face interaction must continue to be our main source of communication then we can easily avoid the conflicts in our relationships.


yes that is what I'm trying to say as well, if people start listening to other people's problem maybe just 10 minutes per day sit down and look into their eyes and ask them if they're really ok. This would definitely bring a change

----------


## Bhavya

> And I believe that all problems could be solved if people start listening to our feelings in real and compromise us, maybe then people would stop spending more time on social media!


There are people who are ready to listen our problems and help us. If we have clear vision without any insecurity or doubts we can definitely find them. Trusting a stranger on social media is a stupid thing. Always listen to your heart it will show you the right people.

----------

